

New 'MongoDB is Webscale' video: Node.js is Bad Ass Rock Star Tech - willvarfar
http://java.dzone.com/videos/nodejs-bad-ass-rock-star-tech

======
bwarp
Just the title puts me off that. Sounds like a video for a recruitment agent
who thinks they're being cool and in with the kids...

~~~
willvarfar
ah but if you've seen the Mongo DB is Webscale rant you can imagine that
this'll be an ad ;)

------
piotrSikora
"MongoDB is web scale" video is funny, because it's true.

This is just poorly executed copy with 's/mysql/apache/g',
's/mongodb/node.js/g'.

